# P&S Detail ABSOLUTE Rinseless Wash - in Stock



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

*Absolute Rinseless wash* was formulated from the ground up as a premium soap alternative. Utilising a unique subset of polymers. Absolute encapsulates and emulsifies dirt beyond what soap is capable of. Water is instantly softened upon mixture of Absolute, thus reducing chances of hard water spotting. The end-result is a purely clean and slick surface.

Absolute allows you to wash vehicles anywhere, anytime. Whether you are a detailing professional or passion driven enthusiast. Absolute is safe and easy to use on all exterior and interior surfaces. Designed for use on paint, coatings, wraps, PPF, trim, plastics, leather and upholstery. Absolutely clean, Absolutely efficient, Absolutely Absolute.

*Direction for use: *


Best approached when the vehicle is cool and dry to the touch is best BUT can be used in direct sunlight, washing one section at at time.
Add 1oz of Absolute to 2 gallons (256 to 1 Dilution) of water in a wash bucket.
Soak a wash mitt or multiple microfibre towels and mix the product thoroughly.
Squeeze excess product from mitt or towels and begin washing from top to bottom of the vehicle.
*PRO Tip:* Soiled areas can be pre-treated utilising the same dilution of 256 to 1 in a trigger or pump sprayer. Especially recommended for heavy soiled areas. 

*For use a Quick Detailer:* Dilute 64 to 1

*For use as a Clay Lubricant:* Dilute 128 to 1

*For Glass and Interior:* Dilute 256 to 1

Available in sizes: 948ml and 3.79 Litre (1 Gallon). 

We recommend using a Rag Company Black Sponge  when using Rinseless Wash .


----------



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Guys thanks for the orders so far. Its flying out the door


----------



## Taylor Thrall (5 mo ago)

For anyone that's tried this... How does this rank to N914 when using the Garry Dean Wash Method or using multiple microfiber towels?


----------

